# looking for info on Cryptocoryne pygmaea



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm looking for a foreground plant to use in my 30 gallon Asian biotope. I am looking at Cryptocoryne pygmaea because it doesn't need as much light as C. parva. Does anyone have experience with this plant and can tell me how big it might get, what their impressions are of its growth rate, etc.? My tank has two 21W T-5 bulbs, more than 3" of Flourite substrate, CO2 injection using yeast method and is dosed regularly with Flourish, Flourish Iron and Flourish Potassium. I also have Flourish Tabs in the substrate. Plants that are in the tank now include Crinum thaianum, Cryptocoryne ciliata, Cryptocoryne spiralis and Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red'. I want something from Asia that will grow without requiring a lot of light because the Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red' overshadows much of the foreground.

aTdHvAaNnKcSe


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I had pygmaea in a tank. It neevr got very tall for me and looked like a small brown WEN.

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/p/PYG/

The flowers are Alex's in Russia, not mine. The others are mine. They sorta got ignored and were in s small tank. I dunno if they actually get large or not but I don't think so. Pretty plant though. Didn't seem fussy or sensitive.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered a couple of bunches of Cryptocoryne pygmaea along with Cryptocoryne willisii, Rotala wallichii, Anubias barteri var 'nana' and Ludwigia repens. The first three are for my Asian biotope tank while the latter two will go in a couple of other tanks. I figured that since I was ordering some plants from one source I might as well get some others I was interested in. I don't think any of them except for the Anubias have been stocked by my LFS recently if at all.


----------

